# What is the colour code?



## 4pekatt (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys!

What is the colour code for this paint job? It is a minty fresh green, supposed to be OEM and I have seen this on several Sciroccos and Caddies in Germany.


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

Ravenna green?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

No.

Ravenna green was an OLD beetle color.

The new color is called Viper Green.

I am having some trouble finding the correct color code for it though.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

IIRC the paint code for the SIII Viper green is LR6T


----------

